# My degus and chinchillas



## jackdaniels007 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry I really got carried away. Enjoy. Just a old pic of my degu cages (since been modified all the wire inside has been removed)








baby Degus








































4 female degus who live with a chinchilla








Georgie with George before she passed away 


























Currently I have 12 degus and 1 chinchilla but really need to rehome 2 more female degus if anyone is interested.


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

nice cage... you have alot of degus and chinchillas there...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are all lovely, really enjoyed looking at your pics,


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Fab pictures, I thought Goos couldn't live with Chinchillas?
I have two male Chinchillas, I must get some pictures of them.

Emma x


----------



## jackdaniels007 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah that is very true indeed Degus and chinchillas really shouldn't live together. They are completely different. 

A degu cage and chinchilla are designed completely different.
Chinchillas are nocturnal, unlike degus what just cat nap or im sometimes lucky and they go to bed when the lights are turned off. 
Daily treats have to monitored to make sure the Goo's don't eat the chinchillas treats.

I really could go on all day. 


Now this is the problem I have and now I don't have the heart to separate them. I rehomed the chinchillas and the Degus together at the beginning of this year. George the Beige chinchillas has been with the Degus since he was born it has now been 3 years. He use to sleep on the Degus since they was born (2 sisters +2 daughters). They never fight only at food times and the Degus all ways win. Georgie the grey chinchilla died last week so George has started sleeping in the hammock with Dave's and still seems very lonely. So taking the Degus away from him will break his little heart so they will stay living together. I really don't think it, I know its not ideal but he is happy and the Degus are happy. 

I am looking at rehoming a pair of beige girls at the weekend so hopefully the introductions run smoothly.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww i'd love a degu lol x


----------

